# Panama



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Here are some shots from My trip to Panama, not much froggin since the girl is not really into that and kept me from going around to all the places to see them, but still saw 2 pumilio morphs and 1 auratus

view of panama city from top of Ancon Hill
no auratus in sight as it was super dry





Ships waiting to cross the Canal


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

The one who kept me from wondering around


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

welcome to Bocas


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Cristobal Island
fidlers everywhere


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

this was on Zapatilla island small islandon snorkling trip, no frogs on this little island though


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Super jealous... looked like a nice vacay. Great pics.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Gotta love a lady that will tolerate us. Kristen was a total champ in Colombia as well. Hopefully get her to Bocas next year.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> Gotta love a lady that will tolerate us. Kristen was a total champ in Colombia as well. Hopefully get her to Bocas next year.


Yeah, i am surprised she let me see any frogs at all. 


Thanks Rico


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

oh yeah and we got to see dolphins everyday!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

nice! Kristen was in the brush searching for frogs for me. haha.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

brown Basiliks


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> nice! Kristen was in the brush searching for frogs for me. haha.


Haha, i gotta get her to do that next


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Buena Esperanza
No pumilio to be seen but tons of Auratus
Not sure if those of you who are old time froggers remember back in the 90s when Panamanian Giants used to come in, these auratus were HUGE and reminded me of those back then


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Can you see the auratus in the pic?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Bastimietos Island


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Found a snake while chasing an orange basti


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Welp... You've definitely succeeded in making me jealous... Haha looks like an awesome time, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

5 ft spectacle caiman


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Julio said:


> The one who kept me from wondering around


I'm trying to sympathize with you, but seeing her on your arm, and me being single... I just can't 

Looks like a hell of a trip though


----------



## MKammerer (Apr 21, 2008)

I want all of those weeds! What's the legality around collecting plants?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

you can't take Fauna without a permit i am sure if you try you might wind locked up abroad


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Dendro Dave said:


> I'm trying to sympathize with you, but seeing her on your arm, and me being single... I just can't
> 
> Looks like a hell of a trip though



Thanks Dave, she's a great girl, just not the jungle type, she will tolorate some stuff


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful pics! Very inspirational... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Julio said:


> Thanks Dave, she's a great girl, just not the jungle type, she will tolorate some stuff


Tolerance is no small thing


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Dendro Dave said:


> Tolerance is no small thing


haha, she puts up with all the fruit flies around the apt so i guess so, but won't let me have any more tanks


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Julio said:


> haha, she puts up with all the fruit flies around the apt so i guess so, but won't let me have any more tanks


Promise to buy her jewelry from frog sales  ...Or maybe it's time to move to a bigger place!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

oh trust me is a big apt, but whatever frogs i sell goes right back into the hobby for expenses of fruit flies and so forth. I don't sell much frogs anyway and she has expensive taste so i would have to sell the small collection to pay for a knecklace


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice shots dude!If I could have someone watch all the animals and we could afford to go,kim would be digging around with me.Some very cool pics,thanks for sharing and making us all envious


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sure thing Lou, next trip down there will have to be a frog trip, i feel like i dind't see much frogs since the girl wanted to go all over


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Julio said:


> sure thing Lou, next trip down there will have to be a frog trip, i feel like i dind't see much frogs since the girl wanted to go all over


Maybe I'll talk kim into staying home with the family and go with you next time.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sure thing, If only Black Jungle can schedule a trip when i am able to get away from work!


----------



## Dlanigan (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing those wonderful pictures. Looks like a good time!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

imagine how much more there would have been if it was an actual frog trip


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

nice place for a frog meet. expensive but nice.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

Julio said:


>


Which one is it?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Awesome stuff, Julio!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Great pictures Julio! I love the toucan shot, must have been a fun trip 😃


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

oophagraal said:


> Which one is it?


I have no idea but they seemed to be everywhere


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

aspidites73 said:


> Awesome stuff, Julio!





Devanny said:


> Great pictures Julio! I love the toucan shot, must have been a fun trip 😃


Thanks guys


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome pictures Julio! I would love to make a trip to Panama one day! Definitely on my list of places to visit! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks carter, I have to take a frog trip soon, this trip left me craving more since I was not able to do much


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

I think it would be so cool to take a trip up there with some other froggers and go see what you could find. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

That is why i am dying to go on a trip with Black Jungle soon.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

oophagraal said:


> Which one is it?


(Eleutherodactylus sp.? planirostris?)


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

I've heard about that trip. How much does a trip like that cost usually? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

They ususally have different trips setup through out the year, contact them, they have diff prices based on the length of the trips and where they are going.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Beautiful photos. Thx for sharing Julio.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Nick


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Sweet pictures Juilio,really appreciate the time to get them all up for us. I know it's just a few pics,but the habitat pics are just so inspiring and useful to someone like me,so I'll big up the "thanks man", in this reply. Be damned if we could spot that auratus though, back a bit!! 


Hmm re girlfriends,Shaz told me I ought to knock out a wall shortly so we could make the frogroom bigger as she wants more,hell she was always into all this and cultures all our flies,but I might just have got her too hooked,it's not good mate,not good at all.

Cracking 

Stu


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

You are a lucky man Stu!! wish my girl would be like that, i would have a lot more tanks 


The aratus is at the base split of the tree trunk just to the top of the upside down Y.


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

Julio said:


>


Sloth is an amazing animal, great pictures.. Amazing place, you captured it well...


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

rigel10 said:


> (Eleutherodactylus sp.? planirostris?)


Nah, looks like a toad of sorts.

D


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow great pictures! It's so funny for me to be able to recognize so many of those places (like Zapatilla and El Limbo on the sea restaurant where we got breakfast once...)
Were those coral shots at Cayo Zapatilla or somewhere else? Very nice pictures, thanks for posting!
Bryan


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Sirjohn said:


> Sloth is an amazing animal, great pictures.. Amazing place, you captured it well...


Thanks John



Baltimore Bryan said:


> Wow great pictures! It's so funny for me to be able to recognize so many of those places (like Zapatilla and El Limbo on the sea restaurant where we got breakfast once...)
> Were those coral shots at Cayo Zapatilla or somewhere else? Very nice pictures, thanks for posting!
> Bryan


Bryan, 
the corals pics were taken at 3 diff spots, the elk horn corals are off zapatilla shores, but the rest were in several spots.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Dendroguy said:


> Nah, looks like a toad of sorts.
> 
> D


Nice little brown toad!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

it did have some kind of iridesence to it,but not easy to capture on camera, but they were everywhere


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Julio said:


> You are a lucky man Stu!! wish my girl would be like that, i would have a lot more tanks
> 
> 
> The aratus is at the base split of the tree trunk just to the top of the upside down Y.


Yes I am 31years together able to do stuff almost without talking as we both know the others moves before they do,a total godsend with a goodly few frogs on the go,Julio,two sets of eyes don't miss much!!

Oh and thanks I got him just to the left looking up,it helped somewhat when my brain kicked in and I enlarged the pic.....DOH 

thanks again

Stu


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Maybe if my girl and I are blessed to be together as long as you guys have she will let me have more tanks


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Julio said:


> Maybe if my girl and I are blessed to be together as long as you guys have she will let me have more tanks


Amen to that my friend,....................she will though and it will be your job to keep that under control............hard turning your lass down dude!!!

Softly softly

catchy 

froggie

Stu


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

stu&shaz said:


> Amen to that my friend,....................she will though and it will be your job to keep that under control............hard turning your lass down dude!!!
> 
> Softly softly
> 
> ...


yea you are not kidding.


----------

